# Colt Pony Lite



## muzzleblast525 (Mar 27, 2007)

Got a chance to get a Colt Pony Lite SS .380. Don't know much about this gun. Gun is porbably 95%. Any idea what it might be worth?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

At the gun show in Orlando Sunday I seen two. One was for $650 and the other was for display only. I know that's crazy but I bet someone bought it. I paid almost $500 for the Colt Government MK IV.380 last year. That's the big brother of the Pony. Made the Boss happy. Good luck.


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

Depending on shape min of 500 and sky limit on other. Parts are getting hard to find and like Mustang . Not made so now everyone wants one.


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

I paid $700 for my first edition stainless govt 380.


----------

